# WIP: Custom R33 Skyline with open doors and hood



## youpey (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi
I am very new to the site and I wanted to share some pics of a model i am currently working on. This model is a Tamiya Nissan Skyline R33. This model does not have a motor or open doors. I decided i wanted to open them and build one that has a full detail motor, and opening hood and doors. 

I have taken pics of the model un-started, and then the current progress. 
The motor is taken from the tamiya R32 skyline which has an open hood and full detail motor. i have modified the frame to hold the motor, and i have cut the hood off and the doors. i have also cut the door panels off of the interior and started the merge. i am scratch building the door jams with putty and i will create a latch once the putty has dried. I will also be scratch building the engine compartment since this one does not have one

i am terrible at pics, but here are the pictures. 

Here is the body untouched









Interior untouched








frame untouched









Body with cut hood and doors. it also has the frame with the motor section cut out and the interior door panels cut









One of the doors cut out with the start of the putty job. no detailing done









cut off hood









Motor not started










Questions and comments are welcome. more pics to come as things get to a good point


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I always liked the Skyline, nice body lines. This kit looks pretty nice what scale is it?


----------



## youpey (Dec 4, 2013)

it is 1/24 scale


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Nice. I'd like real one. 

There was an older one in a driveway, complete with RHD. It sat there for a year or two. Probably sold it for big bucks.


----------



## youpey (Dec 4, 2013)

well that ends this build. the tamiya basic putty that i was using for combining the door and the door panel literally melted the plastic on the door. i picked up the door today and just the pressure of me holding the door let me put my finger into the door. the plastic became like a rubber band only it didnt move back into place. probably if i didnt touch it for a while it might have not gotten messed up because the putty would have solidified completely and the door would have stayed in place. either way, without doors this model is toast. i really cant salvage this, nor will i want to at this point. i cant say i have ever seen this happen with this putty, but i guess its better to happen 15 hours in vs 100 hours or more. thanks for looking though


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Dang, really? it's a Tamiya model, and you used a Tamiya modeling product on it, and it did that? That sucks, I'm sorry dude. I was looking forward to seeing the modifications on this build. Probably too expensive to buy another kit, right?


----------



## youpey (Dec 4, 2013)

tamiya model with tamiya putty. i looked online and it seems common that it melts the plastic. 
probably should have styrene the door with the panels and then putty the styrene


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

youpey said:


> tamiya model with tamiya putty. i looked online and it seems common that it melts the plastic.
> probably should have styrene the door with the panels and then putty the styrene


Yikes. I've used Tamiya Putty for a while and I know it softens the plastic a little but I've never had a catastrophic melt down of a part before. Did you use a large amount all at once? Maybe it was more solvent than the plastic could handle?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow. Can you show us a shot of the tube so we can avoid it? If I recall, Tamiya has a number of different putties.


----------

